

TV's Next Wave: Tuning In to You - kerben
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704288304576171251689944350.html

======
kerben
I don't think they get it - no one watches commericals. Most television
commercials (with some exceptions, such as during the super bowl) are ignored,
skipped, or fast forwarded by viewers as soon as they appear on screen. In
fact, most cable companies, Cablevision included, readily dispense DVR's that
enable viewers to fast forward through commercials and anything else that is
recorded onto them...

